# Denbigh Docks



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

Since the sun was shining today I got the urge to wet some lines. Me, my wife, and my youngest daughter went to Denbigh Docks to try for some catfish. Didn't check the tides but it appeared to be low. We used live night crawlers on Carolina rigs but there were no takers. Anyways, It was still enjoyable. :fishing:


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

They should be biting good there any time now. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Was thinking the same thing...can't wait to catch some cats.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Working on the Warwick river this week, used the ramp at Denbigh to load lumber today. There was a handful of people fishing, one was taking the sides off about a 20" cat, someone said that he had caught 4 this morning on night crawlers.... Know what I'm doing Saturday if the rain is bearable...


----------



## Parkydad (Sep 22, 2014)

Where are the docks?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Parkydad said:


> Where are the docks?


At the end of Denbigh Blvd in Newport News


----------



## Parkydad (Sep 22, 2014)

Benji said:


> At the end of Denbigh Blvd in Newport News


Got it, and thank you


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

If you go on a the weekend, you might want to head out early. Usually people will find the best spots and stay there all day. I remember one guy was in the same spot (the right corner of the pier) from 4am to 6pm.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Benji said:


> Working on the Warwick river this week, used the ramp at Denbigh to load lumber today. There was a handful of people fishing, one was taking the sides off about a 20" cat, someone said that he had caught 4 this morning on night crawlers.... Know what I'm doing Saturday if the rain is bearable...


Just curious, what type of work is going on there?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

No work at the docks. built a pier around the corner


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Sweet. Another fish attractor!


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

rwh said:


> Sweet. Another fish attractor!


For a yaker, it's a residential pier


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Water was pretty high all day due to rain and it was nice but no catfish for me.


----------



## JacksonTclark (Oct 24, 2013)

New to Suffolk area and after seeing this, I made the trip to Newport news and fished. Seen lots of cats caught but couldn't catch any myself. Is there any other spots to fish around here without a boat


----------



## qbsillest1 (Nov 20, 2014)

I took a break from work today to go fishing on the docks. Spent about an hour there and caught one that weighed about 3 pounds or so on cut up spot and circle hooks. I ended up giving it away since I had to get back to work. Lots of people there, not a lot of people catching though.


----------



## dfl0018 (Feb 21, 2013)

Use fresh/froze bunker for bait, you'll catch. Fished the Warwick on Monday and Jones creek today and caught 1-6lbs cats non stop in both places.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

I remember one year they liked night crawlers and shrimp the best


----------



## qbsillest1 (Nov 20, 2014)

Yeah, lots of people out there are rolling with the night crawlers also. Saw a few trying to use squid but didn't see anything biting it. Pretty much from what I saw, your best choices are gonna be cut bait(bunker or spot) or night crawlers. From my own experience, the cut bait will land you larger fish but thats my own personal experience, yours may be different.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

qbsillest1 said:


> Yeah, lots of people out there are rolling with the night crawlers also. Saw a few trying to use squid but didn't see anything biting it. Pretty much from what I saw, your best choices are gonna be cut bait(bunker or spot) or night crawlers. From my own experience, the cut bait will land you larger fish but thats my own personal experience, yours may be different.


I'd have to agree with the cut bait. Someone said a few years ago that eel livers and cut eel are a great secret bait. Never tried it before though


----------



## Parkydad (Sep 22, 2014)

I was told deer heart was the ticket to catfish. He was dead serious when he told me, and my brother...... Haven't tried it yet....


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

Parkydad said:


> I was told deer heart was the ticket to catfish. He was dead serious when he told me, and my brother...... Haven't tried it yet....


In my opinion, the absolute best catfish bait is whatever fresh baitfish you can catch. If you can get the baitfish in the same place you are fishing for cats, even better. So for here, I'd say fresh bunker, spot, whiting, or mullet.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Deer and beef heart work. Cut eel can be awesome bait, catfish eat just about anything. Just depends on what they are eating that day I guess. Have caught them on blood worm while they ignored cut bait and the very next day the opposite way around.


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

Didn't know I was gonna be in ft eutis today. I don't have my fishing gear, but I think I'll stop by Denbigh park. Yell if anyone going. I'll scope it out and post a report tomorrow.


----------

